

Workers seeking productivity in a pill are abusing A.D.H.D drugs - gdubs
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/04/19/us/workers-seeking-productivity-in-a-pill-are-abusing-adhd-drugs.html

======
gus_massa
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9402409](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9402409)
(37 points, 16 hours ago, 81 comments)

